# demijohn not full with juice what to do???



## k303 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm a totally new to wine/cider making and I'm trying to make cider for the first time in my life and really need some help.

Yesterday I have prepared my first batch of apple juice, added yeast and now it bubbles like mad. The problem is that I had large glass container (20 liters) but only 10 liters of juice. I have realised later while reading somewhere on the internet that too much air in the container is bad for fermentation and can result in juice turning not into wine/cider but into vinegar.

Is this true? Why is it so? What should I do now, is it still possible to save my juice?

I imagine I could add another 10 liters of juice so it would fill up the container. If I can do this even if the fermentation has already started then should I add more yeast?

Or would it be better if I refill the juice into two smaller 5 liter containers which I can get in the local store.

Which way would be safer if any or is my cider ?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Duster (Apr 23, 2012)

not so sure about the vinegar theory but I do know it will oxidize on you. 
How long has it been since you added the yeast? if it is still actively fermenting then your are fine for now, you will have about 5 days (Give or take more importantly by the time your SG reaches 1.010) after adding the yeast that so much co2 is produced that is actually blankets the wine and protects it.

If you plan on adding more juice then I would do it during before this time as well, you should not need to add more yeast. If you plan on separating it into smaller containers then do it after this time frame has passed.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 23, 2012)

k303...

Most of us start our wines in primary fermenters (aka pails) thar are larger than our batch size. Personally I use an 11+ US gallon primary for my 6 US gallon batches. The extra air space fills several purposes. Once the fermentation starts, there will probably be foam on the surface of the wine. If you are using fresh fruit, it will take up some of the extra space. Prior to pitching the yeast on a wine kit, it is a good idea to mix the must thoroughly and introduce oxygen into the must for the yeast. A vigourous stirring requires teh additional space.

Once the fermentation is nearing completion, the wine should be moved to a vessel close in size to the wine volume. IE 6 gallons of wine in a 6 gallon vessel. If you put 3 gallons of wine in a 6 gallon carboy, the wine will oxidize.

Vinegar....this is like the boogie monster under the bed used to scare kids. "You'll end up with vinegar" is used to scare beginning winemakers. They're both BS. I'm no expert on vinegar making but I think you you have to pretty unlucky to get the vinegar bacteria in your wine by accident.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Apr 23, 2012)

While in the beginning fermentation you want a lot of extra room!! Once its done or near done is when youll need a vessel thats topped up properly wether that be one vessel or a few different size vessels. To turn into vinegar there needs to be introduction of acetobacter or mother of vinegar. Just too much open space alone will not make vinegar, it will oxidize the wine and possibly even end up with Sherry at best but that usually requires a special condition in which it is exposed to air and Flor takes over and creates a layer over the wine protecting the wine from bacteria.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 23, 2012)

cpfan said:


> k303...
> 
> Vinegar....this is like the boogie monster under the bed used to scare kids. "You'll end up with vinegar" is used to scare beginning winemakers. They're both BS. I'm no expert on vinegar making but I think you you have to pretty unlucky to get the vinegar bacteria in your wine by accident.
> 
> Steve


 
I have so many people looking for vinegar mother to make their own vinegar, I would think them to be lucky to get vinegar than unlucky.


----------



## k303 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the answers guys, you were all right, the must produced so much foam, there would definitely be not enough space for it if the vessel was filled up completely.

but I don't understand why my must produced so much foam, I was watching so many tutorials on Youtube and in all of them people just fill the containers to the top before adding the yeast and leave it like that. Why is it so?

I have added yeast exactly 2 days ago and it's still bubbling but there's less foam than it was yesterday. I will siphon the must into two smaller containers when the SG reaches 1.010 as Duster suggested.

Carl


----------



## Arne (Apr 25, 2012)

k303 said:


> Thanks for the answers guys, you were all right, the must produced so much foam, there would definitely be not enough space for it if the vessel was filled up completely.
> 
> but I don't understand why my must produced so much foam, I was watching so many tutorials on Youtube and in all of them people just fill the containers to the top before adding the yeast and leave it like that. Why is it so?
> 
> ...


 
EAch ferment is different. Kinda like a bunch of kids. Some are rowdy and some are well behaved. Yours sounds like one of the rowdy ones this time. Arne.


----------



## dknowlton (Apr 26, 2012)

this is a great thread. learned a ton in just a few posts...thanks y'all


----------

